# Circular Saw Or Jig Saw?



## gavinjayanand (Nov 25, 2008)

Hi guys, I've been a bit dormant on the forum pages so I thought I'd make a gentle return with an off-topic discussion.

I've dropped myself into the abyss that is woodworking and now find myself addicted to power tools. I'm building up a small arsenal for myself and am planning to upgrade from my old-school hand saw to an electric one.

I'd appreciate all opinions regarding which is better (circular or jig) and which make and model is best. Before I take the (rather expensive) plunge, I'd like to make sure I've made the right choice.

Having read several reviews, I can't come to a definite conclusion and would appreciate anyone's personal opinion.

Right now, I'm looking at a Bosch GKS 190 Professional (pic below). It's a 1400W model and should be fine for the projects I've planned (a worktable, bench and chair, among others) Any reviews on this model? Would a jigsaw be better?

Thanks in advance guys.

Gavin


----------



## jaslfc5 (Jan 2, 2007)

Jigsaw is more intricate and better for curves etc, maybe buy a cheap second hand one and have a play. Jigsaws are good too but each are good for different things so get both. Dewalt are good bosch are OK too but I've got a black and decker chainsaw that's 15 years old and goes like new sometimes budget stuff lasts and does the job.


----------



## tixntox (Jul 17, 2009)

If you are planning to work on a bench, I would advise this type of thing:-

saw

More accuracy and can be operated one handed.

Mike


----------



## scottswatches (Sep 22, 2009)

circular saw for straight lines, jigsaw for curves. you want one of each

screwfix have a good range - DeWalt and Makita are good makes, but wouldn't turn down bosch either. Cordless ones are poor if you are going to use them for more than 30 minutes.


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

scottswatches said:


> circular saw for straight lines, jigsaw for curves. you want one of each


Absolutely. They serve very different purposes...you often need them both. I've always been pleasantly surprised by the quality of Erbauer tools from ScrewFix --- I think this is their own quality brand but not too sure on that. I have a corded Erbauer circular saw and am very pleased with it.


----------



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

Agree as stated different tools for different jobs, I used to have the pro Bosch jig saw,burned out twice & got a free replacements, later changed over to a Dewalt & ran that for years with no issues, ref the the circular say agree with mike get the table version. Makita, Hitachi are also great. Ryobi are a reasonable budget DIY tool.

Unless your are working full time with wood you don't really need pro tools unless money is no issue of course, in that case I would buy Festool.

Good luck Martin


----------



## Uncle Alec (Feb 14, 2011)

Where you is Gavin? If near Manchester, I may have some good news for you.


----------



## Philster1961 (Mar 19, 2012)

Like asking if you should drive a car or a motorbike!

Different tols for different jobs

As a pro woodworker you can't go wrong with DeWalt.

Get something with a lead and a plug, battery powered ones are way too underpowered.


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

Our workshops mostly used Makita, angle grinders, chop saws, drills and so on, nearly all our stuff was metal, got good life out of them and they were pretty sturdy so another vote for them. Once again I'll say it's worth investing in something decent, there's a lot of cheap rubbish out there at the moment.


----------



## Barryboy (Mar 21, 2006)

On a practical level, I tend to use the circular saw for heavier work, and the jigsaw for anything intricate.

Rob


----------



## tixntox (Jul 17, 2009)

tixntox said:


> If you are planning to work on a bench, I would advise this type of thing:-
> 
> saw
> 
> ...


Just to note, I'm not recommending the make, just the type! I have not used this make.

Mike

(That's quite difficult to read)


----------



## gavinjayanand (Nov 25, 2008)

Thanks a lot for all the replies guys, every opinion is much appreciated. After a bit of thought (and a quick look at my bank account), I think I can only afford one or the other.

Mike, I really like the table saw idea but the mobility poses a problem. I'm going to be using it away from my table quite a bit but in future, the mitre saw is definitely something I'm getting.

Martin, I'm definitely no pro woodworker (I wish), so I'll probably stick to more "accessible" (Re: Affordable) tools.

Uncle Alec, I'm not in Manchester but thank you for the offer. Might I ask what it was?

Again, thanks to everyone for your opinions. I'm going this weekend to get either a Makita or Bosch circular saw. The projects I have lined up seem to not need much intricacy so hopefully, the circular saw will get me through.

Gavin


----------



## scottswatches (Sep 22, 2009)

have a look at Screwfix for decent deals - a very good company to deal with, and you can pick the item up or have it delivered for free


----------



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

And you'll need a router.... love 'em


----------



## Uncle Alec (Feb 14, 2011)

gavinjayanand said:


> Thanks a lot for all the replies guys, every opinion is much appreciated. After a bit of thought (and a quick look at my bank account), I think I can only afford one or the other.
> 
> Mike, I really like the table saw idea but the mobility poses a problem. I'm going to be using it away from my table quite a bit but in future, the mitre saw is definitely something I'm getting.
> 
> ...


I have a few circular saws knocking about, and was going to give you one of them.


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

As a chippy in a former life, I have to agree with all of the above ...a circ saw is for ripping and crosscutting, while a jig saw is for the more intricate cutting of curves. Go for the mains version if you can. While battery drills and impact drivers will go for ages on a full charge, you will be doing well to get more than a few cuts with a battery operated circ saw...perhaps two or three rips down an 8' x 4' sheet if you're lucky. My choice of brand would be Makita, both mains and 18v Lithium ion...been using them for years, ever since Elu became DeWalt. I'm not a fan of DeWalt..seen too many problems. A tip for ripping nice, straight lines on boards is to use a fence...basically a rigid straight edge that you clamp to the board and run the sole plate your saw against. I have several that are made from the aluminium H section that forms the connection joints in office partitioning...I find that an 8', 4' and 2' covers most situations.


----------



## bsa (Dec 23, 2010)

I agree with bond there is a lot of crap out there but remember tools such as makita and dewalt are tools made for professional everyday heavy use and are therefor very expensive. There are some good cheaper brands that will last the hobby use very well. But a word of warning with battery tools there is no cheap version that will work/last.


----------



## rooi neus (Dec 9, 2010)

Reg Prescott would be proud of that saw in the OP.


----------



## rodgling (Nov 17, 2012)

Circular saws like that are great for going through big tough bits of wood, but as someone else pointed out, jigsaws are better for more delicate work. I'd get both if possible.


----------



## AbingtonLad (Sep 8, 2008)

rodgling said:


> Circular saws like that are great for going through big tough bits of wood, but as someone else pointed out, jigsaws are better for more delicate work. I'd get both if possible.


Yup, this and most of what went before is spot on. But remember you will do well to get real accuracy with a circular saw if you are not using the guide arm (the sticky out metal bit). They are very powerful and, without the arm, tend to wander off if you don't concentrate 100%, particularly as you approach the end of your wood and the bit on the front plate of the saw that indicates the line of your cut vanishes off the end.

Also listen to recommendations for the jigsaw. Some find it difficult to maintain a 90 degree cut line, especially as depth of wood increases. And get the right blades for the job.... here's a useful explanation: http://www.insidewoodworking.com/jigsaw-blades.html

The right blade is also important for your circular saw. Use the wrong one and it will squeal like a stuck pig. Loud enough to make your ears bleed.


----------



## minkle (Mar 17, 2008)

A timely resurrection!

Would a circular saw be any good for my winter wood cutting? Pallets etc.. im using a hand saw at the moment and whilst its fun for the first ten mins.. it can be hard work!

We can now use the fire without it smoking out the bedroom so im in full wood gathering mode.

I have a screwdriver, saw and hammer.. clearly no DIY master


----------



## tall_tim (Jul 29, 2009)

minkle said:


> A timely resurrection!
> 
> Would a circular saw be any good for my winter wood cutting? Pallets etc.. im using a hand saw at the moment and whilst its fun for the first ten mins.. it can be hard work!
> 
> ...


I'm sure you already know this but be careful what you burn - well seasoned wood only and make sure if you're not using virgin wood that it was not treated with anything in a former life.


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

You will eventually need both, I have (acquired on leaving work from my toolkit there) Makita and DeWalt.

Remember though, either type will easily slice off a finger or two, so keep to the safety rules. :yes: *AND !* - - wear some kind of eye protectionas well to avoid problems there.


----------



## minkle (Mar 17, 2008)

tall_tim said:


> I'm sure you already know this but be careful what you burn - well seasoned wood only and make sure if you're not using virgin wood that it was not treated with anything in a former life.


Seasoned?

If it looks like wood and smells like wood, its being cut up.

Loads of pallets around at the mo so its those and trees..with the odd table


----------



## Uncle Alec (Feb 14, 2011)

You could have a problem here Minkle.

Pallets are usually low-grade pine of some sort, and it is usually thick with resin, which can cause no end of problems gumming up the flue.

Seek advice from the stove manufacturer or even someone in your local with a similar setup to make sure it is a tried & tested fuel source.

I know people who have had trouble burning pine; I will seek them out and report back.

Oh, and the circular saw would not be of much use; unless you get a big beast it won't do much more that 2½" deep cuts.

Much though I would not like to be the cause of a fingerless Minkle, I personally would acquire a small chainsaw; an electric one would do fine. I resize ash planks with a 14" Makita electric and it is easily powerful enough.


----------



## tall_tim (Jul 29, 2009)

minkle said:


> tall_tim said:
> 
> 
> > I'm sure you already know this but be careful what you burn - well seasoned wood only and make sure if you're not using virgin wood that it was not treated with anything in a former life.
> ...


Seasoned - left to air dry to get moisture content down to low levels. Will burn more efficiently and avoid build up of chemicals in chimney.

If you're burning anything varnished be careful as you risk a chimney fire.

Edit - uncle Alec beat me to it.


----------



## Haggis (Apr 20, 2009)

chris l said:


> And you'll need a router.... love 'em


AGREE!


----------



## minkle (Mar 17, 2008)

Thanks chaps, the chimney has just been lined, very interesting about the pallets.

I think i'll use what i have left and then give up on the fire!


----------

